# Grooming routine, what brush/comb?



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I was wondering what the spoiled Maltese members' grooming routine for your fuebabies is and what brushes and combs you recommend? Currently, I am using a $10 regular bristle brush from petsmart and a buttercomb, but I would like to know what I'm missing out on because I'm sure I'm missing a lot! I want to start letting her hair grow out alot, so I need all the learning I can get on how to keep her coat nice and mat free! 
It would also be helpful if you could tell me what each type of brush/comb is for. And what your routine is (for instance, comb, then something else then brush, or spray comb and brush, or does combing go after??) sorry for all the questions but I'm a little overwhelmed :smilie_tischkante: hehe. 

Thank you!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a pink Madan brush and a Chris Christensen* #006 Face/Feet Buttercomb* and i'm pretty sure that this is the other comb i use for the body 

*#005 Buttercomb 7 1/2" Long Tooth Fine/Coarse* i use Quicker Slicker when combing out, i just spray it on the comb and comb through the coat and spray the comb as needed throughout the combing. I think that most people brush the coat first and then comb, don't forget that you never brush a coat dry, spray the brush first and after brushing then comb. I found that i prefer just using the comb for the whole body instead of the brush, i think i caused more breakage to the coat by brushing improperly and i had a hard time trying to remedy it.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i spray first with a detangler ,brush with my madan brush ,then comb through with 
a small tooth comb to remove any small matts .


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I use a Madan brush also. I have both a Buttercomb and the Madan equivalent and go through Bailey's coat with a comb after I brush him.

I swear by Cowboy Magic for mats.

The key is to make sure you are brushing the entire coat, not just the top, when it gets longer. Flip back the top part and brush in sections down to the skin.

I keep Bailey in a town & country cut so it is easier to maintain than when his coat was long all over.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I also use a Madan Brush and a Buttercomb. Marj is right, you need to make sure you get all of the hair. A lot of times you can miss the knots even though your brushing, so you have to be sure to get all the hair underneath. My Zoe has long hair and brushing her everyday is like a part time job.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I use a madan brush too - although not for a while as his hair is kept very short now.
I always use a small comb for his paws, face, topknot and ears


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Forgot to add that a mustache comb is a must for "eye boogers"!

toplinepet.com

#006
Grooming Combs for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

You are all just amazing! I'm learning so much already.

I think for sure I'm going to go with the Madan brushes.

For Debbie: Why is the comb sprayed? I'm so new to this I never knew I had to do that! I've just been spraying Cici's coat and combing it. Does the comb need to be wet/coated with spray the whole time while i'm combing her? Is this the same for the brush too?

And thank you Marj! that link was very helpful, seeing the different types of combs side by side helps a lot! I just have a question, what is the difference between the steel tail and the rat tail comb? Is it just personal preference or does each do a special job? I'm definitively going to be getting the mustache comb! Once in a while she gets gunk near her eyes.

Also, between the sizes of the combs, some have the pins/teeth further away, some are larger, what difference does it serve when grooming? like in this image:









I wouldn't know how to choose between 3, 4, 5, and 6. Or more specifically 3-5 because the pins are more similar between them.

and again, thank you all! Cici says thank you too


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

BellaNotte said:


> You are all just amazing! I'm learning so much already.
> 
> I think for sure I'm going to go with the Madan brushes.
> 
> ...


I've got the #5 in blue. The #3 is shorter than the other two.

If you contact Jenny at Topline she will help you. Jenny is the best!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

BellaNotte said:


> You are all just amazing! I'm learning so much already.
> 
> I think for sure I'm going to go with the Madan brushes.
> 
> ...



I prefer to spray the comb instead of the coat so the coat won't be damp or wet after combing out. Now if there was a major mat then i would spray the mat thoroughly with quicker slicker and pick apart with the end teeth of the comb. 

I do have a couple of the madan combs 2, 4 and 6. I do prefer the buttercomb face comb over the madan #2 comb and i do like the buttercomb for the body, i just looked at the comb i've been using most recently and it's the madan #4 comb and i really do like that comb as much as the buttercomb for the body you can't go wrong with either comb, the great thing about the madan is that it's less expensive than the buttercombs. 

Wanted to add that my pups that are cut down i do brush them out first and then comb through, the two that are cut down have cuts similar to Marj's Bailey. Just my longer coats i use the comb only.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> I've got the #5 in blue. The #3 is shorter than the other two.
> 
> If you contact Jenny at Topline she will help you. Jenny is the best!


Thanks! I'll be sure to contact her shortly so she can help me decide on the exact ones. And I'm probably going to be ordering them today! So excited to try them out.


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

I got the Madan 1, 2, 5 (in blue), Madan red brush and a Chris Christensen slicker brush. I love Madan products. CC's slicker brush is nice also.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> I prefer to spray the comb instead of the coat so the coat won't be damp or wet after combing out. Now if there was a major mat then i would spray the mat thoroughly with quicker slicker and pick apart with the end teeth of the comb.
> 
> I do have a couple of the madan combs 2, 4 and 6. I do prefer the buttercomb face comb over the madan #2 comb and i do like the buttercomb for the body, i just looked at the comb i've been using most recently and it's the madan #4 comb and i really do like that comb as much as the buttercomb for the body you can't go wrong with either comb, the great thing about the madan is that it's less expensive than the buttercombs.
> 
> Wanted to add that my pups that are cut down i do brush them out first and then comb through, the two that are cut down have cuts similar to Marj's Bailey. Just my longer coats i use the comb only.


Is there a reason you prefer the face buttercomb over the madan #2? I'm comparing the two side by side, and besides the price, i'm not sure which one to go for. I've read so many posts in this forum about members' preference to the CC buttercomb, but I'm still curious as to why it's preferred over the Madan mustache comb.

& thank you for your info, it's helping me learn a lot!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

BellaNotte said:


> Is there a reason you prefer the face buttercomb over the madan #2? I'm comparing the two side by side, and besides the price, i'm not sure which one to go for. I've read so many posts in this forum about members' preference to the CC buttercomb, but I'm still curious as to why it's preferred over the Madan mustache comb.
> 
> & thank you for your info, it's helping me learn a lot!


I have both combs in Madan and Chris Christensen and IMO they both work equally well. Given the huge price difference, I'd recommend the Madan.


----------

